# No wireless networks were found. Rescan?



## Scribner (Dec 10, 2021)

Help!

I am trying to reinstall FreeBSD and am getting the following message when scanning for wireless access points: "No wireless networks were found. Rescan?"

I am close to my Wi-Fi router and the network is up. In my previous two installs, many wireless networks in the area always appeared at this step.

I think this problem might be related to the troubleshooting other users of this forum advised in my thread Time Is UTC, but Time Zone Is Local. None of the troubleshooting worked, so someone suggested I should reinstall FreeBSD.

I can't proceed with the installation until it detects my Wi-Fi network.


----------



## a6h (Dec 10, 2021)

Any Wi-Fi hardware switch? Go to the shell mode and issue an ifconfig(8) and post the result/capture/screenshot ...
If it used to work, then sometimes a restart is going to solve the wi-fi problem.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 10, 2021)

vigole said:


> Any Wi-Fi hardware switch? Go to the shell mode and issue an ifconfig(8) and post the result/capture/screenshot ...
> If it used to work, then sometimes a restart is going to solve the wi-fi problem.


I'm sorry, I'm not sure what is meant by "Wi-Fi hardware switch." However, I did forget to mention that I changed my Wi-Fi SSID and PSK today. I hadn't updated them on my FreeBSD computer before trying to reinstall. After the first failed attempt, I then updated the SSID and PSK in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and tried installing again, but it still failed.

Shutting down/restarting hasn't worked.

Regarding shell mode, are you talking about selecting "Shell" rather than "Install" at the installation welcome screen? If so, I just need to know exactly everything I should do/type, as I've never done this before.

Thanks.


----------



## mark_j (Dec 10, 2021)

While you are installing, other terminal "screens" are available by pressing ALT F4 etc. You can use these other screens to log in (default root account/password) and run various commands to get the wifi working.
The install will just wait for you to do whatever then you can switch back to the main screen to continue.

Edit: I must add that there's a limited number of commands available at this stage. I am assuming the wifi setup is prior to the install of the OS?


----------



## Scribner (Dec 10, 2021)

mark_j said:


> While you are installing, other terminal "screens" are available by pressing ALT F4 etc. You can use these other screens to log in (default root account/password) and run various commands to get the wifi working.
> The install will just wait for you to do whatever then you can switch back to the main screen to continue.
> 
> Edit: I must add that there's a limited number of commands available at this stage. I am assuming the wifi setup is prior to the install of the OS?



So I log in as root with the default account and password? What are these credentials?
Regarding "various commands," should I start with entering `# ifconfig` (as root)?
How do I switch back to the main install screen? Alt-F4? `exit`?
I believe the network setup happens right after choosing "optional system components to install" (e.g., kernel-dbg). It's toward the beginning.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 10, 2021)

The proof is in the pudding.

Wi-fi hardware switch:




Edit: 
Something similar in case it can help you.


----------



## hbsd (Dec 10, 2021)

I don't think reinstalling your operating system is a good solution. In such cases, I'm looking for a solution to the problem.
I suggest use a cable to connect to your modem. Maybe your network card has a proprietary driver. As a result, FreeBSD is unable to read it.


----------



## a6h (Dec 10, 2021)

Scribner said:


> So I log in as root with the default account and password? What are these credentials?





Scribner said:


> How do I switch back to the main install screen? Alt-F4? exit?


When it starts, you have three choices: "Instal", "Shell", and "Live CD". Select the "Shell", and you don't need any username/password.
But If you select "Live CD", you have to use "root" for username. No password is needed.

For now, just select the "Shell" mode.

During the installation -- either "Instal" or "Shell", you can back and forth between different consoles,
by pressing "ALT+F1" (TUI, the blue one) and "ALT+F4" (CLI, the black one).



Scribner said:


> Regarding "various commands," should I start with entering ifconfig (as root)?


Press "ALT+F4", and then type `ifconfig`. At minimum you'll get `lo0` as the result.
In addition to that, if there's a network adaptor, it will show up to. For example `em0`.
Type the `ifconfig`, and show us (at least a screenshot) the result. Then you can get back to blue installation screen via pressing "ALT+F1"



Scribner said:


> I believe the network setup happens right after choosing "optional system components to install" (e.g., kernel-dbg). It's toward the beginning.


No. Those are just few extracting operations. But for now, you don't need them. For solving a problem, start with simplest scenario.


----------



## Zvoni (Dec 10, 2021)

hbsd said:


> I don't think reinstalling your operating system is a good solution. In such cases, I'm looking for a solution to the problem.
> I suggest use a cable to connect to your modem. *Maybe your network card has a proprietary driver*. As a result, FreeBSD is unable to read it.


And i suggest you actually read the first post, since OP stated, that he had a working WiFi with his previous installation


----------



## Scribner (Dec 10, 2021)

At this link, I determined my Lenovo ThinkPad X270 has a physical switch for Wi-Fi (it's F8). I tried scanning before and after pushing it -- still nothing.

CuatroTorres, so are you saying I could try running the following three commands in Shell while installing? `dmesg | grep -i wireless`, `ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev wpi0`, and `ifconfig wlan0 up`? I'm glad that helped you, but I am hesitant about trying it myself. One reason is I think my installer _does_ identify the hardware (see attachment select-a-network-interface.jpg).

hbsd, as Zvoni says, I have working Wi-Fi with two previous FreeBSD installations (not to mention many Ubuntu installations). I am currently using the computer with FreeBSD to write this message. So I think that rules out the idea the network card has a proprietary driver. I'd prefer not to use an ethernet cable to connect to the modem unless it seems something is seriously messed up with the computer.



vigole said:


> When it starts, you have three choices: "Instal", "Shell", and "Live CD". Select the "Shell", and you don't need any username/password.
> But If you select "Live CD", you have to use "root" for username. No password is needed.
> 
> For now, just select the "Shell" mode.
> ...


Thanks for your explanation. See attachment ifconfig.jpg for the output of `# ifconfig`.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 10, 2021)

I see you have wlan0. A quick thing would be to try pulling (`ifconfig wlan0 down`) and raising (`ifconfig wlan0 up`) the interface and rescanning. Switching to log tty or standard tty and `dmesg`after scanning for BSSID would be smarter. It is only my limited knowledge.



			BSDInstaller - FreeBSD Wiki
		



			WiFi/FAQ - FreeBSD Wiki
		

(See 2.1.5 iwm issues)


----------



## mark_j (Dec 10, 2021)

I can't see an SSID, it's blank. Previously it was 'net'. I know I sent you looking at the router in the other topic, you didn't accidentally hide the ssid?

More likely the WPA is failing. You can run wpa_supplicant with options like '-d' at the command line to see if it tells you anything meaningful.

You could alt-f4 and run
 ifconfig -v wlan0 list scan
again to see if it finds your 'net' ssid.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 10, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> I see you have wlan0. A quick thing would be to try pulling (`ifconfig wlan0 down`) and raising (`ifconfig wlan0 up`) the interface and rescanning. Switching to log tty or standard tty and `dmesg`after scanning for BSSID would be smarter. It is only my limited knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you want me to run `# ifconfig wlan0 down` and `# ifconfig wlan0 up` by switching to CLI when I get to the Network Configuration screen? I'm sorry, but I'm a noob, and I don't know what else you wanted me to do. What is log and standard tty? Did you want me to just return to CLI after scanning for networks and take a photo of the output of `# dmesg`?



mark_j said:


> I can't see an SSID, it's blank. Previously it was 'net'. I know I sent you looking at the router in the other topic, you didn't accidentally hide the ssid?
> 
> More likely the WPA is failing. You can run wpa_supplicant with options like '-d' at the command line to see if it tells you anything meaningful.
> 
> ...


This sounds promising. I did change my network's SSID and password yesterday. Did you see my first reply to this thread (post #3)?


Scribner said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not sure what is meant by "Wi-Fi hardware switch." However, I did forget to mention that I changed my Wi-Fi SSID and PSK today. I hadn't updated them on my FreeBSD computer before trying to reinstall. After the first failed attempt, I then updated the SSID and PSK in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and tried installing again, but it still failed.



Do you think this could be the problem?
Was there more I was supposed to do after changing the network SSID/password?
Would this explain why no wireless networks are found (keep in mind I live in an area where there are many wireless networks)?
Was there supposed to be an SSID filled in after running `# ifconfig`?


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 10, 2021)

Alt + F..


> There are three virtual consoles:
> 
> 
> ttyv0: The frontend
> ...





			BSDInstaller - FreeBSD Wiki
		


1., 2. and 3. I think not for everything for an installation in progress.

EDIT: The problem is that it can't find ANY network, it should find something related with `dmesg`after scanning.


----------



## mark_j (Dec 10, 2021)

Ok, missed message 3.
Backtrack. Has freebsd been installed now?
There should be nothing more than match ssid & keyphrase in your wpa_supplicant file to your router.
Yes, the output of your last scan showed that there are many (in the other topic), but towards the end were the scans for the three modes the iwm driver recognises and they all showed ssid of 'net'. Run the scan again to see if the new ssid is there.
yes the ssid should be filled AND the carrier should be active, instead yours is no carrier, ie no network to router.

(My grammar/spelling/formatting might stink as i'm using a tablet)


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 10, 2021)

FYI: If you are on a successful installation, outside of BSDinstaller, make sure you have a fresh copy of wpa_supplicant.conf without interference, and avoid using complex passphrases with special characters.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 10, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> Alt + F..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry again, but what did you want me to do?


Scribner said:


> Did you want me to run `# ifconfig wlan0 down` and `# ifconfig wlan0 up` by switching to CLI when I get to the Network Configuration screen? I'm sorry, but I'm a noob, and I don't know what else you wanted me to do. What is log and standard tty? Did you want me to just return to CLI after scanning for networks and take a photo of the output of `# dmesg`?


And by "return to CLI" I meant Alt-F4. Is this what you are asking?



mark_j said:


> Ok, missed message 3.
> Backtrack. Has freebsd been installed now?
> There should be nothing more than match ssid & keyphrase in your wpa_supplicant file to your router.
> Yes, the output of your last scan showed that there are many (in the other topic), but towards the end were the scans for the three modes the iwm driver recognises and they all showed ssid of 'net'. Run the scan again to see if the new ssid is there.
> ...


I have not reinstalled FreeBSD yet because of the Network Configuration issue. I am currently typing this message on the old installation of FreeBSD, and it is connected to the network.

You were asking me to create another */tmp/ifconfig.txt* file, correct? I did that, and it looks the same as before, with the new SSID listed three times above on channel 6 and then three times toward the end all right next to each other on channel 36.

"yes the ssid should be filled AND the carrier should be active, instead yours is no carrier, ie no network to router." This certainly seems like an issue.



CuatroTorres said:


> FYI: If you are on a successful installation, outside of BSDinstaller, make sure you have a fresh copy of wpa_supplicant.conf without interference, and avoid using complex passphrases with special characters.


Yes, I am currently typing this on a (mostly) successful installation. How do I get "a fresh copy of wpa_supplicant.conf without interference"? There are currently no special characters in my passphrase.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 10, 2021)

I answered your question _What is a log tty log...?_
It is not so much about doing XYZ as it's about understanding the dynamics of operation. I have not seen a *dmesg* output here yet and it's very useful to find out if it shows any errors. By fresh copy I mean that your own manual modifications are not interfering. As you were told you should have the key and ssid for a basic setup.






						WPA Supplicant - FreeBSDwiki
					






					www.freebsdwiki.net


----------



## Scribner (Dec 10, 2021)

I was about to try CuatroTorres's troubleshooting tip when suddenly the networks appeared in the installer! Not wanting to miss my opportunity to install, I proceeded with the installation. I now have a fresh install of FreeBSD, though I still need to install KDE.

Preliminary evidence indicates I am having the same problems as before (messages pop up in the login prompt), but I'll know more later. Note that in this install I did not enable local_unbound but did enable ntpdate as system services.

So why did the networks appear this time? I'm not sure. The only thing I did differently before this install was try this script again (per mark_j's advice in post #15) now that I'm using a new SSID and password for my Wi-Fi network:

```
script /tmp/ifconfig.txt
ifconfig -v wlan0 list scan
exit
```

Does that script seem like the culprit?

Edit: This thread is not solved. I am trying to reinstall FreeBSD -- again -- and I am having the same problem.


----------



## a6h (Dec 10, 2021)

Scribner said:


> Does that script seem like the culprit?


`ifconfig -v wlan0 list scan` is an informative command. It doesn't alter any settings. It merely displays your available wireless networks, verbosely.
Thus, it was a coincidence. It will be helpful to post your /var/log/messages.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 12, 2021)

This thread is not solved.



vigole said:


> `ifconfig -v wlan0 list scan` is an informative command. It doesn't alter any settings. It merely displays your available wireless networks, verbosely.
> Thus, it was a coincidence. It will be helpful to post your /var/log/messages.


I agree that that script I ran in post #19 probably wasn't what made the installer find the networks. I am trying to reinstall FreeBSD -- again -- because someone had me run `% cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`, and I didn't receive any convincing evidence that the command is 100% safe. Additionally, it's probably a good idea to figure out this issue with the installer not finding networks now, in case I need to install other versions of FreeBSD in the future on this computer.

Back to your post, when did you want me to get the contents of /var/log/messages: while I am installing (in the shell), or when I am using my current install of FreeBSD and KDE (as I am now)? To get the contents of that file, do I just run `% cat /var/log/messages` (as a regular user)?


----------



## Scribner (Dec 12, 2021)

Here is what `% cat /var/log/messages` returned when I was logged in using my current working, Wi-Fi-connected FreeBSD desktop (not while in the installer):

(1/4)

```
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi3: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi3: Embedded MOF found
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon kernel: ACPI: \_SB.WMI3.WQBC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: b4:d5:bd:b6:61:4c
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon kernel: lo0: link state changed to UP
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon ntpd[34519]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon ntpd[34519]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon ntpd[34519]: ----------------------------------------------------
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon ntpd[34519]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon ntpd[34519]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon ntpd[34519]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon ntpd[34519]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon ntpd[34519]: ----------------------------------------------------
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon ntpd[34858]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon ntpd[34858]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
Dec 12 11:51:41 falcon ntpd[34858]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 168 days ago
Dec 12 11:51:42 falcon ntpd[34858]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)
Dec 12 11:51:42 falcon wpa_supplicant[79328]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 timed out.
Dec 12 11:51:42 falcon wpa_supplicant[79328]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 reason=3 locally_generated=1
Dec 12 11:51:44 falcon wpa_supplicant[79328]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 (SSID='HouseFinch' freq=2437 MHz)
Dec 12 11:51:44 falcon wpa_supplicant[79328]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
Dec 12 11:51:54 falcon wpa_supplicant[79328]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.
Dec 12 11:51:54 falcon wpa_supplicant[79328]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 reason=3 locally_generated=1
Dec 12 11:51:55 falcon wpa_supplicant[79328]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='HouseFinch' freq=5180 MHz)
Dec 12 11:51:55 falcon wpa_supplicant[79328]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
Dec 12 11:51:55 falcon wpa_supplicant[79328]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
Dec 12 11:51:55 falcon kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Dec 12 11:51:55 falcon wpa_supplicant[79328]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
Dec 12 11:51:55 falcon wpa_supplicant[79328]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
Dec 12 11:51:55 falcon dhclient[61639]: New IP Address (wlan0): 192.168.4.49
Dec 12 11:51:55 falcon dhclient[63418]: New Subnet Mask (wlan0): 255.255.252.0
Dec 12 11:51:55 falcon dhclient[64979]: New Broadcast Address (wlan0): 192.168.7.255
Dec 12 11:51:55 falcon dhclient[66232]: New Routers (wlan0): 192.168.4.1
Dec 12 11:52:00 falcon su[78835]: nicholas to root on /dev/ttyv0
Dec 12 11:52:08 falcon shutdown[79590]: power-down by nicholas:
Dec 12 11:52:09 falcon ntpd[34858]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
Dec 12 11:52:09 falcon kernel: , 42715.
Dec 12 11:52:09 falcon kernel: .
Dec 12 11:52:10 falcon syslogd: exiting on signal 15
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ---<<BOOT>>---
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2021 The FreeBSD Project.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:  The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: FreeBSD clang version 11.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-11.0.1-0-g43ff75f2c3fe)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: VT(efifb): resolution 1366x768
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz (2712.09-MHz K8-class CPU)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:   Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x806e9  Family=0x6  Model=0x8e  Stepping=9
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:   Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:   Features2=0x7ffafbbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:   AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:   AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:   Structured Extended Features=0x29c67af<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:   Structured Extended Features3=0x9c002400<MD_CLEAR,TSXFA,IBPB,STIBP,L1DFL,SSBD>
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:   XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:   VT-x: (disabled in BIOS) PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel:   TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: avail memory = 8028626944 (7656 MB)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-R0I  >
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: random: unblocking device.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Launching APs: 1 2 3
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1356044333 Hz quality 1000
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: KTLS: Initialized 4 threads
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: random: entropy device external interface
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [ath_hal] loaded
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: WARNING: Device "kbd" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: kbd1 at kbdmux0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: 000.000055 [4354] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: mlx5en: Mellanox Ethernet driver 3.6.0 (December 2020)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: nexus0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock>
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-CCM,AES-GCM,AES-ICM,AES-XTS>
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi0: <LENOVO TP-R0I>
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x16, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: unknown: memory range not supported
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET1" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET2" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET3" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET4" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe03f mem 0xe0000000-0xe0ffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: vgapci0: Boot video device
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: xhci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xe1220000-0xe122ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: usbus0 on xhci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ahci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP AHCI SATA controller> port 0xe080-0xe087,0xe088-0xe08b,0xe060-0xe07f mem 0xe1248000-0xe1249fff,0xe1250000-0xe12500ff,0xe124e000-0xe124e7ff at device 23.0 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 1 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: rtsx0: <2.0c Realtek RTS522A PCI MMC/SD Card Reader> mem 0xe1100000-0xe1100fff at device 0.0 on pci1
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: rtsx0: Card absent
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.2 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: hdac0: <Intel Kaby Lake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xe1240000-0xe1243fff,0xe1230000-0xe123ffff at device 31.3 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection> mem 0xe1200000-0xe121ffff at device 31.6 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: em0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: em0: Using an MSI interrupt
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: em0: Ethernet address: 54:e1:ad:e3:54:69
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: kbd0 at atkbd0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: WARNING: Device "psm" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: psm0: model Synaptics Touchpad, device ID 0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: battery1: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8 irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: uart0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 14.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel0: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel1: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu1
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel2: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu2
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel3: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu3
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ZFS filesystem version: 5
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: hdacc0: <Realtek ALC298 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: hdaa0: <Realtek ALC298 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pcm0: <Realtek ALC298 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: hdacc1: <Intel Kaby Lake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: hdaa1: <Intel Kaby Lake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pcm1: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0 CAM
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: uhub0 on usbus0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ada0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ada0: <INTEL SSDSC2KF180H6L LSFL37P> ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ada0: Serial Number CVLT724300A0180BGN
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ada0: Command Queueing enabled
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ada0: 171705MB (351651888 512 byte sectors)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p4.eli created.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 256
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: accelerated software
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: uhub0: 18 ports with 18 removable, self powered
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0
```


----------



## Scribner (Dec 12, 2021)

(2/4)

```
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b> at usbus0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ugen0.3: <Bison Integrated Camera> at usbus0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ugen0.4: <vendor 0x138a product 0x0097> at usbus0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p3.eli created.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 128
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: accelerated software
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon syslogd: last message repeated 1 times
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "dummy".
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Successfully added WC MTRR for [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]: 0;
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm] Got stolen memory base 0xca800000, size 0x2000000
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin'
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin (v1.4)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: drmn0: Failed to program MOCS registers; expect performance issues.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20190822 for drmn0 on minor 0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: WARNING: Device "fb" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: VT: Replacing driver "dummy" with new "fb".
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: start FB_INFO:
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: type=11 height=768 width=1366 depth=32
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: cmsize=16 size=4227072
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pbase=0xd0000000 vbase=0xfffff800d0000000
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=5504 bpp=32
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: end FB_INFO
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: drmn0: fb0: i915drmfb frame buffer device
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: pchtherm0: <Skylake PCH Thermal Subsystem> mem 0xe124a000-0xe124afff at device 20.2 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ig4iic0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP I2C Controller-0> mem 0xe124b000-0xe124bfff at device 21.0 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ig4iic0: Using MSI
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus (ACPI-hinted)> on ig4iic0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ig4iic1: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP I2C Controller-1> mem 0xe124c000-0xe124cfff at device 21.1 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ig4iic1: Using MSI
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: iicbus1: <Philips I2C bus (ACPI-hinted)> on ig4iic1
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: iicbus1: <unknown card> at addr 0x38
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ichsmb0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP SMBus controller> port 0xefa0-0xefbf mem 0xe124f000-0xe124f0ff at device 31.4 on pci0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: smbus0: <System Management Bus> on ichsmb0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: iwm0: <Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8265> mem 0xe1000000-0xe1001fff at device 0.0 on pci2
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: iwm0: hw rev 0x230, fw ver 22.361476.0, address b4:d5:bd:b6:61:4c
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi1: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi1: Embedded MOF found
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ACPI: \_SB.WMI1.WQBA: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi2: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi2: Embedded MOF found
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ACPI: \_SB.WMI2.WQBB: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi3: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi3: Embedded MOF found
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: ACPI: \_SB.WMI3.WQBC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: b4:d5:bd:b6:61:4c
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: lo0: link state changed to UP
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon ntpd[24995]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon ntpd[24995]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon ntpd[24995]: ----------------------------------------------------
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon ntpd[24995]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon ntpd[24995]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon ntpd[24995]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon ntpd[24995]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon ntpd[24995]: ----------------------------------------------------
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon ntpd[25353]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon ntpd[25353]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
Dec 12 12:37:37 falcon ntpd[25353]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 168 days ago
Dec 12 12:37:38 falcon ntpd[25353]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)
Dec 12 12:37:38 falcon wpa_supplicant[57207]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 timed out.
Dec 12 12:37:38 falcon wpa_supplicant[57207]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 reason=3 locally_generated=1
Dec 12 12:37:40 falcon wpa_supplicant[57207]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 (SSID='HouseFinch' freq=2437 MHz)
Dec 12 12:37:40 falcon wpa_supplicant[57207]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
Dec 12 12:37:50 falcon wpa_supplicant[57207]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.
Dec 12 12:37:50 falcon wpa_supplicant[57207]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 reason=3 locally_generated=1
Dec 12 12:37:51 falcon wpa_supplicant[57207]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='HouseFinch' freq=5180 MHz)
Dec 12 12:37:51 falcon wpa_supplicant[57207]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
Dec 12 12:37:51 falcon wpa_supplicant[57207]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
Dec 12 12:37:51 falcon kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Dec 12 12:37:51 falcon wpa_supplicant[57207]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
Dec 12 12:37:51 falcon wpa_supplicant[57207]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
Dec 12 12:37:54 falcon dhclient[46732]: New IP Address (wlan0): 192.168.4.49
Dec 12 12:37:54 falcon dhclient[48698]: New Subnet Mask (wlan0): 255.255.252.0
Dec 12 12:37:54 falcon dhclient[50611]: New Broadcast Address (wlan0): 192.168.7.255
Dec 12 12:37:54 falcon dhclient[51794]: New Routers (wlan0): 192.168.4.1
Dec 12 12:38:04 falcon dbus-daemon[14571]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.12" (uid=1001 pid=1524 comm="") interface="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager" member="CanSuspendThenHibernate" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" (uid=0 pid=73042 comm="")
Dec 12 12:38:05 falcon pulseaudio[15168]: [(null)] oss-util.c: '/dev/dsp1' doesn't support full duplex
Dec 12 13:09:20 falcon shutdown[45537]: power-down by root:
Dec 12 13:09:20 falcon console-kit-daemon[73042]: GLib-GObject-WARNING: instance of invalid non-instantiatable type '(null)'
Dec 12 13:09:20 falcon console-kit-daemon[73042]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
Dec 12 13:09:20 falcon console-kit-daemon[73042]: GLib-GObject-WARNING: instance of invalid non-instantiatable type '(null)'
Dec 12 13:09:20 falcon console-kit-daemon[73042]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
Dec 12 13:09:20 falcon console-kit-daemon[73042]: GLib-GObject-WARNING: instance of invalid non-instantiatable type '(null)'
Dec 12 13:09:20 falcon console-kit-daemon[73042]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
Dec 12 13:09:20 falcon console-kit-daemon[73042]: WARNING: Error waiting for native console 9 activation: Inappropriate ioctl for device
Dec 12 13:09:20 falcon pulseaudio[15168]: [(null)] core-util.c: Failed to create secure directory (/var/run/user/1001/pulse): No such file or directory
Dec 12 13:09:20 falcon kernel: Dec 12 13:09:20 falcon syslogd: last message repeated 2 times
Dec 12 13:09:21 falcon devd[69147]: notify_clients: send() failed; dropping unresponsive client
Dec 12 13:09:23 falcon ntpd[25353]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
Dec 12 13:09:23 falcon kernel: pid 59305 (drkonqi), jid 0, uid 1001: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
Dec 12 13:09:23 falcon kernel: pid 58310 (kded5), jid 0, uid 1001: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
Dec 12 13:09:23 falcon kernel: pid 59393 (baloo_file_extracto), jid 0, uid 1001: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
Dec 12 13:09:23 falcon kernel: .
Dec 12 13:09:23 falcon kernel: pid 60580 (baloo_file_extracto), jid 0, uid 1001: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
Dec 12 13:09:23 falcon kernel: pid 82272 (baloo_file_extracto), jid 0, uid 1001: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
Dec 12 13:09:23 falcon kernel: pid 91535 (baloo_file_extracto), jid 0, uid 1001: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
Dec 12 13:09:24 falcon kernel: pid 91895 (baloo_file_extracto), jid 0, uid 1001: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
Dec 12 13:09:24 falcon kernel: pid 92527 (baloo_file_extracto), jid 0, uid 1001: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
Dec 12 13:09:25 falcon kernel: .
Dec 12 13:09:25 falcon syslogd: exiting on signal 15
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ---<<BOOT>>---
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2021 The FreeBSD Project.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:  The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: FreeBSD clang version 11.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-11.0.1-0-g43ff75f2c3fe)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: VT(efifb): resolution 1366x768
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz (2712.13-MHz K8-class CPU)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:   Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x806e9  Family=0x6  Model=0x8e  Stepping=9
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:   Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:   Features2=0x7ffafbbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:   AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:   AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:   Structured Extended Features=0x29c67af<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:   Structured Extended Features3=0x9c002400<MD_CLEAR,TSXFA,IBPB,STIBP,L1DFL,SSBD>
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:   XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:   VT-x: (disabled in BIOS) PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel:   TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: avail memory = 8028631040 (7656 MB)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-R0I  >
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: random: unblocking device.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Launching APs: 1 2 3
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1356065781 Hz quality 1000
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: KTLS: Initialized 4 threads
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: random: entropy device external interface
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [ath_hal] loaded
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: WARNING: Device "kbd" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: kbd1 at kbdmux0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: 000.000055 [4354] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: mlx5en: Mellanox Ethernet driver 3.6.0 (December 2020)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: nexus0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock>
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-CCM,AES-GCM,AES-ICM,AES-XTS>
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi0: <LENOVO TP-R0I>
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x16, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: unknown: memory range not supported
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET1" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET2" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET3" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET4" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe03f mem 0xe0000000-0xe0ffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: vgapci0: Boot video device
```


----------



## Scribner (Dec 12, 2021)

(3/4)

```
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: xhci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xe1220000-0xe122ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: usbus0 on xhci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ahci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP AHCI SATA controller> port 0xe080-0xe087,0xe088-0xe08b,0xe060-0xe07f mem 0xe1248000-0xe1249fff,0xe1250000-0xe12500ff,0xe124e000-0xe124e7ff at device 23.0 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 1 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: rtsx0: <2.0c Realtek RTS522A PCI MMC/SD Card Reader> mem 0xe1100000-0xe1100fff at device 0.0 on pci1
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: rtsx0: Card absent
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.2 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: hdac0: <Intel Kaby Lake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xe1240000-0xe1243fff,0xe1230000-0xe123ffff at device 31.3 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection> mem 0xe1200000-0xe121ffff at device 31.6 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: em0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: em0: Using an MSI interrupt
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: em0: Ethernet address: 54:e1:ad:e3:54:69
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: kbd0 at atkbd0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: WARNING: Device "psm" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: psm0: model Synaptics Touchpad, device ID 0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: battery1: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8 irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: uart0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 14.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel0: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel1: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu1
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel2: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu2
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel3: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu3
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ZFS filesystem version: 5
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: hdacc0: <Realtek ALC298 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: hdaa0: <Realtek ALC298 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pcm0: <Realtek ALC298 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: hdacc1: <Intel Kaby Lake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: hdaa1: <Intel Kaby Lake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pcm1: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0 CAM
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: uhub0 on usbus0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ada0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ada0: <INTEL SSDSC2KF180H6L LSFL37P> ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ada0: Serial Number CVLT724300A0180BGN
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ada0: Command Queueing enabled
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ada0: 171705MB (351651888 512 byte sectors)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p4.eli created.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 256
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: accelerated software
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: uhub0: 18 ports with 18 removable, self powered
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b> at usbus0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ugen0.3: <Bison Integrated Camera> at usbus0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ugen0.4: <vendor 0x138a product 0x0097> at usbus0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p3.eli created.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 128
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: accelerated software
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon syslogd: last message repeated 1 times
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "dummy".
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Successfully added WC MTRR for [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]: 0;
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm] Got stolen memory base 0xca800000, size 0x2000000
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin'
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin (v1.4)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: drmn0: Failed to program MOCS registers; expect performance issues.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20190822 for drmn0 on minor 0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: WARNING: Device "fb" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: VT: Replacing driver "dummy" with new "fb".
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: start FB_INFO:
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: type=11 height=768 width=1366 depth=32
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: cmsize=16 size=4227072
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pbase=0xd0000000 vbase=0xfffff800d0000000
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=5504 bpp=32
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: end FB_INFO
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: drmn0: fb0: i915drmfb frame buffer device
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: pchtherm0: <Skylake PCH Thermal Subsystem> mem 0xe124a000-0xe124afff at device 20.2 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ig4iic0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP I2C Controller-0> mem 0xe124b000-0xe124bfff at device 21.0 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ig4iic0: Using MSI
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus (ACPI-hinted)> on ig4iic0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ig4iic1: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP I2C Controller-1> mem 0xe124c000-0xe124cfff at device 21.1 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ig4iic1: Using MSI
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: iicbus1: <Philips I2C bus (ACPI-hinted)> on ig4iic1
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: iicbus1: <unknown card> at addr 0x38
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ichsmb0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP SMBus controller> port 0xefa0-0xefbf mem 0xe124f000-0xe124f0ff at device 31.4 on pci0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: smbus0: <System Management Bus> on ichsmb0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: iwm0: <Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8265> mem 0xe1000000-0xe1001fff at device 0.0 on pci2
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: iwm0: hw rev 0x230, fw ver 22.361476.0, address b4:d5:bd:b6:61:4c
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi1: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi1: Embedded MOF found
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ACPI: \_SB.WMI1.WQBA: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi2: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi2: Embedded MOF found
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ACPI: \_SB.WMI2.WQBB: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi3: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi3: Embedded MOF found
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: ACPI: \_SB.WMI3.WQBC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: b4:d5:bd:b6:61:4c
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: lo0: link state changed to UP
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon ntpd[61925]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon ntpd[61925]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon ntpd[61925]: ----------------------------------------------------
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon ntpd[61925]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon ntpd[61925]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon ntpd[61925]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon ntpd[61925]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon ntpd[61925]: ----------------------------------------------------
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon ntpd[62188]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon ntpd[62188]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
Dec 12 13:22:02 falcon ntpd[62188]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 168 days ago
Dec 12 13:22:03 falcon ntpd[62188]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)
Dec 12 13:22:03 falcon wpa_supplicant[38773]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 timed out.
Dec 12 13:22:03 falcon wpa_supplicant[38773]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 reason=3 locally_generated=1
Dec 12 13:22:05 falcon wpa_supplicant[38773]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 (SSID='HouseFinch' freq=2437 MHz)
Dec 12 13:22:05 falcon wpa_supplicant[38773]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
Dec 12 13:22:15 falcon wpa_supplicant[38773]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.
Dec 12 13:22:15 falcon wpa_supplicant[38773]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 reason=3 locally_generated=1
Dec 12 13:22:16 falcon wpa_supplicant[38773]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='HouseFinch' freq=5180 MHz)
Dec 12 13:22:16 falcon wpa_supplicant[38773]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
Dec 12 13:22:16 falcon wpa_supplicant[38773]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
Dec 12 13:22:16 falcon kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Dec 12 13:22:16 falcon wpa_supplicant[38773]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
Dec 12 13:22:16 falcon wpa_supplicant[38773]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
Dec 12 13:22:16 falcon dhclient[76036]: New IP Address (wlan0): 192.168.4.49
Dec 12 13:22:16 falcon dhclient[76800]: New Subnet Mask (wlan0): 255.255.252.0
Dec 12 13:22:16 falcon dhclient[77704]: New Broadcast Address (wlan0): 192.168.7.255
Dec 12 13:22:16 falcon dhclient[78351]: New Routers (wlan0): 192.168.4.1
Dec 12 13:23:27 falcon su[85039]: nicholas to root on /dev/ttyv0
Dec 12 13:23:35 falcon shutdown[85468]: power-down by nicholas:
Dec 12 13:23:37 falcon ntpd[62188]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
Dec 12 13:23:37 falcon kernel: , 66971.
Dec 12 13:23:37 falcon kernel: .
Dec 12 13:23:38 falcon kernel: , 56603.
Dec 12 13:23:38 falcon syslogd: exiting on signal 15
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ---<<BOOT>>---
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2021 The FreeBSD Project.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:  The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: FreeBSD clang version 11.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-11.0.1-0-g43ff75f2c3fe)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: VT(efifb): resolution 1366x768
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz (2712.09-MHz K8-class CPU)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:   Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x806e9  Family=0x6  Model=0x8e  Stepping=9
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:   Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:   Features2=0x7ffafbbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:   AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:   AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:   Structured Extended Features=0x29c67af<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:   Structured Extended Features3=0x9c002400<MD_CLEAR,TSXFA,IBPB,STIBP,L1DFL,SSBD>
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:   XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:   VT-x: (disabled in BIOS) PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel:   TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: avail memory = 8028631040 (7656 MB)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-R0I  >
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: random: unblocking device.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Launching APs: 1 2 3
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1356047417 Hz quality 1000
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: KTLS: Initialized 4 threads
```


----------



## Scribner (Dec 12, 2021)

(4/4)

```
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: random: entropy device external interface
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [ath_hal] loaded
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: WARNING: Device "kbd" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: kbd1 at kbdmux0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: 000.000055 [4354] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: mlx5en: Mellanox Ethernet driver 3.6.0 (December 2020)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: nexus0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock>
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-CCM,AES-GCM,AES-ICM,AES-XTS>
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi0: <LENOVO TP-R0I>
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x16, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: unknown: memory range not supported
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET1" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET2" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET3" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Event timer "HPET4" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe03f mem 0xe0000000-0xe0ffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: vgapci0: Boot video device
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: xhci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xe1220000-0xe122ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: usbus0 on xhci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ahci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP AHCI SATA controller> port 0xe080-0xe087,0xe088-0xe08b,0xe060-0xe07f mem 0xe1248000-0xe1249fff,0xe1250000-0xe12500ff,0xe124e000-0xe124e7ff at device 23.0 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 1 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: rtsx0: <2.0c Realtek RTS522A PCI MMC/SD Card Reader> mem 0xe1100000-0xe1100fff at device 0.0 on pci1
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: rtsx0: Card absent
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.2 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: hdac0: <Intel Kaby Lake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xe1240000-0xe1243fff,0xe1230000-0xe123ffff at device 31.3 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection> mem 0xe1200000-0xe121ffff at device 31.6 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: em0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: em0: Using an MSI interrupt
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: em0: Ethernet address: 54:e1:ad:e3:54:69
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: kbd0 at atkbd0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: WARNING: Device "psm" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: psm0: model Synaptics Touchpad, device ID 0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: battery1: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8 irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: uart0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 14.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel0: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel1: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu1
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel2: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu2
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: hwpstate_intel3: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu3
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ZFS filesystem version: 5
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: hdacc0: <Realtek ALC298 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: hdaa0: <Realtek ALC298 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pcm0: <Realtek ALC298 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: hdacc1: <Intel Kaby Lake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: hdaa1: <Intel Kaby Lake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pcm1: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0 CAM
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: uhub0 on usbus0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ada0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ada0: <INTEL SSDSC2KF180H6L LSFL37P> ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ada0: Serial Number CVLT724300A0180BGN
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ada0: Command Queueing enabled
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ada0: 171705MB (351651888 512 byte sectors)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p4.eli created.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 256
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: accelerated software
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: uhub0: 18 ports with 18 removable, self powered
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b> at usbus0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ugen0.3: <Bison Integrated Camera> at usbus0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ugen0.4: <vendor 0x138a product 0x0097> at usbus0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p3.eli created.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 128
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: accelerated software
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon syslogd: last message repeated 1 times
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "dummy".
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Successfully added WC MTRR for [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]: 0;
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm] Got stolen memory base 0xca800000, size 0x2000000
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin'
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin (v1.4)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: drmn0: Failed to program MOCS registers; expect performance issues.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20190822 for drmn0 on minor 0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: WARNING: Device "fb" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: VT: Replacing driver "dummy" with new "fb".
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: start FB_INFO:
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: type=11 height=768 width=1366 depth=32
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: cmsize=16 size=4227072
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pbase=0xd0000000 vbase=0xfffff800d0000000
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=5504 bpp=32
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: end FB_INFO
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: drmn0: fb0: i915drmfb frame buffer device
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: pchtherm0: <Skylake PCH Thermal Subsystem> mem 0xe124a000-0xe124afff at device 20.2 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ig4iic0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP I2C Controller-0> mem 0xe124b000-0xe124bfff at device 21.0 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ig4iic0: Using MSI
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus (ACPI-hinted)> on ig4iic0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ig4iic1: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP I2C Controller-1> mem 0xe124c000-0xe124cfff at device 21.1 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ig4iic1: Using MSI
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: iicbus1: <Philips I2C bus (ACPI-hinted)> on ig4iic1
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: iicbus1: <unknown card> at addr 0x38
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ichsmb0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP SMBus controller> port 0xefa0-0xefbf mem 0xe124f000-0xe124f0ff at device 31.4 on pci0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: smbus0: <System Management Bus> on ichsmb0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: iwm0: <Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8265> mem 0xe1000000-0xe1001fff at device 0.0 on pci2
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: iwm0: hw rev 0x230, fw ver 22.361476.0, address b4:d5:bd:b6:61:4c
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi1: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi1: Embedded MOF found
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ACPI: \_SB.WMI1.WQBA: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi2: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi2: Embedded MOF found
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ACPI: \_SB.WMI2.WQBB: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi3: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: acpi_wmi3: Embedded MOF found
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: ACPI: \_SB.WMI3.WQBC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: b4:d5:bd:b6:61:4c
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: lo0: link state changed to UP
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon ntpd[6153]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon ntpd[6153]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon ntpd[6153]: ----------------------------------------------------
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon ntpd[6153]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon ntpd[6153]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon ntpd[6153]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon ntpd[6153]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon ntpd[6153]: ----------------------------------------------------
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon ntpd[6195]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon ntpd[6195]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon ntpd[6195]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 168 days ago
Dec 12 14:10:40 falcon ntpd[6195]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)
Dec 12 14:10:42 falcon wpa_supplicant[47633]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 timed out.
Dec 12 14:10:42 falcon wpa_supplicant[47633]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:48:18:86 reason=3 locally_generated=1
Dec 12 14:10:44 falcon wpa_supplicant[47633]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 (SSID='HouseFinch' freq=2437 MHz)
Dec 12 14:10:44 falcon wpa_supplicant[47633]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
Dec 12 14:10:54 falcon wpa_supplicant[47633]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 timed out.
Dec 12 14:10:54 falcon wpa_supplicant[47633]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 reason=3 locally_generated=1
Dec 12 14:10:55 falcon wpa_supplicant[47633]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='HouseFinch' freq=5180 MHz)
Dec 12 14:10:55 falcon wpa_supplicant[47633]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
Dec 12 14:10:55 falcon wpa_supplicant[47633]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
Dec 12 14:10:55 falcon kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Dec 12 14:10:55 falcon wpa_supplicant[47633]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
Dec 12 14:10:55 falcon wpa_supplicant[47633]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
Dec 12 14:10:55 falcon dhclient[24110]: New IP Address (wlan0): 192.168.4.49
Dec 12 14:10:55 falcon dhclient[24950]: New Subnet Mask (wlan0): 255.255.252.0
Dec 12 14:10:55 falcon dhclient[26162]: New Broadcast Address (wlan0): 192.168.7.255
Dec 12 14:10:55 falcon dhclient[27058]: New Routers (wlan0): 192.168.4.1
Dec 12 14:11:14 falcon dbus-daemon[97920]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.13" (uid=1001 pid=59433 comm="") interface="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager" member="CanSuspendThenHibernate" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" (uid=0 pid=43683 comm="")
Dec 12 14:11:15 falcon pulseaudio[68978]: [(null)] oss-util.c: '/dev/dsp1' doesn't support full duplex
nicholas@falcon:~ %
```

Does this tell you anything, vigole (and everyone)? Did you instead want me to run `% cat /var/log/messages` while in the shell while using bsdinstall (i.e. while installing FreeBSD)?


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 12, 2021)

Scribner said:


> I am trying to reinstall FreeBSD -- again -- because someone had me run `% cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`, and I didn't receive any convincing evidence that the command is 100% safe.


Like i said in the other thread, running the command is pretty safe as long as you don't send sensitive information.
No need to reinstall FreeBSD because you ran it.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 12, 2021)

Update: After 20+ attempts, the installer _finally_ found Wi-Fi networks. I have just finished installing FreeBSD and am about to install KDE. This thread is still open, and I would be very grateful to anyone who can help, since I will probably need to install FreeBSD again at some point.



eternal_noob said:


> Like i said in the other thread, running the command is pretty safe as long as you don't send sensitive information.
> No need to reinstall FreeBSD because you ran it.


It's not that I don't believe you (after all, SirDice instructs members to run the same command); it's just that I'm overly cautious when it comes to cybersecurity. Plus, I wanted to see if I could figure out why the installer doesn't find Wi-Fi networks. For what it's worth, when I Google queries relating to "netcat" and "security," it does appear netcat can open a backdoor to allow crackers into a system. I don't know if that's relevant to the command you had me run, though.


----------



## a6h (Dec 13, 2021)

It recognises the `iwm0`, and associates it with `wlan0`. It looks fine to me, and beside, you've said that it's working now. You're all set.
One thing, I don't think there's a problem with FreeBSD itself, and if it ever happens again, Factory Reset the modem, and stick to minimum defaults, and test.
I don't know what brand/model you are using, but I've encounterd similar weird situations (like yours), several times -- using TP-Link, in which a modem Reset and/or Restart fixed them.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 13, 2021)

vigole said:


> It recognises the `iwm0`, and associates it with `wlan0`. It looks fine to me, and beside, you've said that it's working now. You're all set.
> One thing, I don't think there's a problem with FreeBSD itself, and if it ever happens again, Factory Reset the modem, and stick to minimum defaults, and test.
> I don't know what brand/model you are using, but I've encounterd similar weird situations (like yours), several times -- using TP-Link, in which a modem Reset and/or Restart fixed them.


I take it you didn't want me to run `% cat /var/log/messages` when installing FreeBSD then. I guess I just thought that would maybe tell you the relevant information.

Did you mean modem or router? I'm using a Samsung GX-MC990CL modem. But do you really think the problem would be with the modem, since the installer can't find _any_ networks in the scan? (I live in an area where the scan should pick up about a dozen Wi-Fi networks.) I guess it seemed more like a computer issue to me, but I'm a noob.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 19, 2021)

Scribner said:


> like a computer issue



If you like, share a hardware probe:

`pkg install sysutils/hw-probe sysutils/hwstat sysutils/lsblk sysutils/pciutils sysutils/usbutils
hw-probe -all -upload`


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 19, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> If you like, share a hardware probe:


Only if you write him a letter on how safe this procedure is.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 19, 2021)

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?view=howto> mentions privacy. 

Beyond that: reasonable questions about the database, and probing, should be posted under <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/75651/>.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi, grahamperrin. eternal_noob is right. I have a working version of FreeBSD now and would prefer not to install more stuff (or use `nc`, etc.) at this point. However, I feel that this problem of my computer not finding networks when installing FreeBSD is still a problem, and I am open to other troubleshooting suggestions. If I install FreeBSD again on this computer (and chances are I will), I'm guessing the computer would still have problems finding networks, which is why I am still interested in finding a solution.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 20, 2021)

The result of a single probe would be the least verbose way of providing answers to numerous questions over a period of time. 

From <https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/...-list/component?name=Networking: Wireless LAN> I can not guess which card is installed …


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 20, 2021)

Scribner said:


> Hi, grahamperrin. eternal_noob is right. I have a working version of FreeBSD now and would prefer not to install more stuff (or use `nc`, etc.) at this point. However, I feel that this problem of my computer not finding networks when installing FreeBSD is still a problem, and I am open to other troubleshooting suggestions. If I install FreeBSD again on this computer (and chances are I will), I'm guessing the computer would still have problems finding networks, which is why I am still interested in finding a solution.


You're open to suggestions? All right, here is a couple. 
(1) Don't rely on the installer to do stuff for you. Follow the Handbook and learn how to configure things (e.g. networking interfaces) manually. What do you learn by reinstalling? At best, you learn something about... FreeBSD installer. What you want to learn, however, is the workings of FreeBSD SYSTEM.
(2) Make good use of your _common sense_  
Before _doubting_ that some command suggested on this forum is _safe to run_, you first need to LEARN more about how system works. People who suggest things here DO know about it.
Besides, what are you afraid of at the point when NOTHING is actually installed? What will you possibly "compromise"?? At this point you're just leaning. So what big secrets about your system are you afraid to reveal to the world? OK, we'll know what your laptop is stuffed with -- great secret indeed...
Well... use your logic and common sense. Learn one step at a time. Setting up wireless NIC may be a task requiring some attention and RTFM'ing.


----------



## Vull (Dec 20, 2021)

Scribner said:


> (4/4)
> ...<snip>
> Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection> mem 0xe1200000-0xe121ffff at device 31.6 on pci0
> Dec 12 14:10:39 falcon kernel: em0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
> ...



Why not configure and use your em0 connection? If your bigger concern is cybersecurity, then using wireless is much less secure than using a wired connection. I recommend you use it exclusively while you sort through all these other, lower-priority concerns. You would be much more secure that way.



Scribner said:


> <snip>...
> ... it's just that I'm overly cautious when it comes to cybersecurity. Plus, I wanted to see if I could figure out why the installer doesn't find Wi-Fi networks. For what it's worth, when I Google queries relating to "netcat" and "security," it does appear netcat can open a backdoor to allow crackers into a system...<snip>


----------

